# could not start ksmserver

## lsegalla

Ho il seguente problema all'avvio di KDE dopo aver appena installato gentoo in una macchina piuttosto vecchiotta:

```

startkde: could not start ksmserver. check your installation

```

Però ho notato una cosa molto strana durante l'installazione... quando ho dato il comando emerge kdebase-startkde l'installazione ci ha messo qualche minuto e non ha installato dipendenze... mi sembrava che dipendenze ce ne fossero e su un pentium 2 doveva metterci proprio un bel po'... mah...

PS - quando avvio il kde con startx il KDE comincia ad avviarsi e si blocca lì all'avvio mentre X sotto mi dà il messaggio a video in modalità grafica di cui sopra (che quindi trovo anche in console)

----------

## BikE

```
 kde-base/ksmserver

     Available versions:  

   (3.5)   *3.5.8-r1 ~*3.5.9

   (kde-4)   [M]~*4.0.2 [M]~*4.0.3

   {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         The reliable KDE session manager that talks the standard X11R6
```

E' installato?? ( Premetto di non usare kde quindi... )

----------

## lsegalla

Credo non sia installato, a parte che mi chiedo come si fa a saper se è installato, suppongo usando emerge e per questo ho cercato nel "man emerge" ma non ci ho sinceramente capito un granchè.

Ma però non ho nemmeno capito come mai non se lo è installato da solo, in tutte le altre installazioni minimal di gentoo che ho fatto non ho avuto questo problema... (adesso sto facendo un emerge -uDN world che sembrava ce ne fosse bisogno intanto... chissà quanto ci metterà...)

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao ,

Personalmente per vedere se un pacchetto e' installato o meno faccio emerge "nomepacchetto" --pretend  :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> Ciao ,
> 
> Personalmente per vedere se un pacchetto e' installato o meno faccio emerge "nomepacchetto" --pretend 

 

Certo, ma dall'output da cosa capisco che il pacchetot è o meno installato, è per caso la R o quei caratteri che si trovano a sinistra?

----------

## Manwhe

Se restituisce N=New(Nuovo) R=Rebuild(ricompila) U=Update(aggiorna)

----------

## BikE

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *Manwhe wrote:*   Ciao ,
> 
> Personalmente per vedere se un pacchetto e' installato o meno faccio emerge "nomepacchetto" --pretend  
> 
> Certo, ma dall'output da cosa capisco che il pacchetot è o meno installato, è per caso la R o quei caratteri che si trovano a sinistra?

 

```
man emerge
```

```
 --pretend (-p)

              Instead  of  actually  performing the merge, simply display what *would* have been installed if --pretend weren't used.  Using --pretend is strongly

              recommended before installing an unfamiliar package.  In the printout:

              N = new (not yet installed)

              S = new SLOT installation (side-by-side versions)

              U = updating (to another version)

              D = downgrading (best version seems lower)

              R = replacing (remerging same version))

              F = fetch restricted (must be manually downloaded)

              f = fetch restricted (already downloaded)

              B = blocked by an already installed package
```

----------

## lsegalla

Grazie, quindi io ksmserver ce l'ho dentro...

----------

